# Thinking a name is hard! Help me!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 31, 2007)

Seriously, thinking a good name is hard, especially if it's a supervillain! I want to give this character of mine a decent name - nothing spectacular but not too cheesy.

He's one of my fewer high-tier villains. He has a very long backstory though. He has a "normal" name but maybe he needs a supervillain's name.

Devon Karnage (prounced like curnaj') is a general in planet Lyco, a parallel planet of Earth (parallel planet means that the civilization growth is similar by at least 80%) where anthropomorphic wolves known as Lycoans exist. His passionate, chivalrous, intelligent, and kindly exterior shells his actual want to rule over the "misguided".

Two years before Nightscout story started, Lycoan scientist Marcus Strauss developed a radiation that could improve the physical attributes of a Lycoan (senses, strength, endurance, etc.). However, the High Pack governance labeled his experiment "too dangerous and morally questionable". He wasn't easy to give up though, and it took him thirty years to perfect it, creating three "radiation orbs" containing the radiation. He tested it to his son Sirius Strauss, who was 21, with no side-effects. However, his experiment was seen by the lab janitor, and was forced to surrender his experiments to the enforcers. He however sent the two containers out in space to Earth (it took two years to travel because of slow speed - normally it'd be only a few hours from Lyco to Earth). He was put to trial while his son remained in custody with Karnage.

The two orbs would land on Earth - one would be found by human Romulus Twain (who would then become Nightscout as he gained the ability to shift into a powerful Lycoan), and the other would be found a month later by Romulus's half-brother Remus Twain(who would become a permanent Lycoan because of his father's meddling with the device). Nightscout would confront his confused brother (after their father forced him to kill the "monster"), and instead of killing Remus, he decided to help him. After realizing his brother's feeling of "out-of-place", he asked Lycoan friend Tyrith to bring his brother to Lyco.

Meanwhile, Karnage was watching over the depressed and broken Sirius, whose father died after losing the experiments and license (it was a big blow on the scientist, whose life has been devoted to science). He had been training the orphan as a form of "service for the planet", giving him ideas about "liberating your feelings" and "becoming what you have been". He knew that the "fool" would submit to his want for vengeance even though it seemed that he was merely giving advice. When a pardon was given to Sirius, he plotted against the High Pack council.

Remus was signing papers for become a legitimate citizen in Lyco with Tyrith as a witness at the Foreign Embassy when an explosion at the High Pack Court occurred. He and Tyrith looked for survivors, and caught the person who set up the bomb (who was escaping and readying another bomb). He and Sirius fought (with Sirius wondering how a 'mere' Lycoan was capable of matching up against an 'evolved' one like him), but their struggle was stopped when innocent bystanders were nearing the bomb's location. Both of them saved the people as the bomb exploded, much to Remus's surprise. When Sirius was about to explain to him why, he did back-hand, knocking the bomber unconscious.

At his cell, Sirius explained that he was avenging his father, and that he'd do whatever it takes just to get it. Remus, knowing the same feeling, retorted with "you'll soon become obsessed with vengeance that you'll end up like a hungry madman". He was left alone in the cell. Karnage, who stopped seeing his "underling", was a bit disappointed that Sirius failed, but he knew he wouldn't be pointed as a perpetrator. Instead, he began contacting the infamous Felius general - Hakkai.

Months later, Nightscout would be recruited by Lycoans in an upcoming war against the planet Felion (planet with anthropomorphic non-domestic felines). He learned that a tradeship from Lyco was assaulted by Felion warships as a sign of Felionians wanting to take over the planet Lyco. The Felionian army was being led by the war general Daggor Hakkai while the Lycoan army was being led by Karnage, and both sides have suffered damage. PUB gave assistance by sending Feral, a cougar Hybrid who has lost his interest in shifting into his human form, as a spy in the Felionian army. The "Doctor", a Lycoan Nightscout befriended who excels in medicine, helped as a medic.

Nightscout and Remus learned that the Felionians have a different story - their tradeship was attacked by Lycoan warships, in which the Felionians responded with an attack. Feral then sent information about the deal between Hakkai and Karnage - Karange would give the whole planet Lyco and the Lycoans as slaves for Hakkai, provided that the Lycoan would "enjoy the duty" in "cleaning up Felion" for Hakkai. Feral was caught however, but was later saved by Felionians he had befriended with (and who were against Hakkai).

Karnage was about to launch hi-speed bombs when he was stopped by Tyrith and her units. He pushed the captain of the ship into the console after trying to disobey him (who would then become Metal Wolf). Sirius also arrived (saying that "he would serve the planet for atonement") and fought Tyrith and her ranks despite her explaining that he (Sirius) was being tricked. Karnage escaped into the lab room of the ship, knocking down two guards of the room in the process, while Nightscout and Remus followed. Sirius, after downing Tyrith and her company (he had no intention of killing, especially after Remus's speech), chased off Nightscout and Remus, only to overhear that it was Karnage who reported his father, took the experiments instead of disposing them, and played with him. Karnage scoffed and stated that the whole war was a fraud, and that Hakkai would die along with the others. He took the radiation orb containing a "further improved" version of the experiment and radiated it to himself.

Karnage's new look was a semi-larger Lycoan with longer and sharper fangs, claws, and teeth. He had darker fur and glowing eyes. He bit the two guards, turning them into two "clones" of him. When Nightscout tried to injure one of them, they simply recovered. Doctor told them that he would prepare a serum that would reverse the restructuring of the clones' DNA while the three fought the original. The three realized that they could send Karnage off to space to drift, so they pushed him into a podless eject pod hatch. His body was repeatedly harassed by space debris. Doctor quickly came and cured the two Karnage clones and reverted back into normal. Feral gave the message that Hakkai was killed by mutineers.

The war ended with surrender on both sides, ending with a diplomatic talk. Sirius committed himself in public service forever, knowing that it wouldn't be enough to atone for his mistakes. However, Karnage's body landed on earth, slowly regenerating. Thinking Earth deserve his guidance than the "forsakened" Lyco, he began planning for his rule.

So yeah... Karnage's powers involve near-immortality, infecting organisms with a nervous system with nano-parasites in his saliva that rewrites their DNA into a clone of his, super strength, senses, and endurance. What would be a good villain's name for him? Unless of course, Karnage is fine?


----------



## Kindar (Dec 31, 2007)

not being a fan of super hero/super vilain names I'm not going to be able to say much about that, the one thing I've noticed in all this is that you have the guy's name spelled 'Karnage', but you want it pronnonced 'curnaj' Because of how recognizable the first spelling is, you'll probably end up having to constantly remind the reader of the proper prononciation of the name. Unless there;s a specific reason you need it spelled that way, you might want to consider changing it a little


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 31, 2007)

'Karnage' might remind people of Don Karnage in Talespin.


----------



## Summercat (Dec 31, 2007)

Karnage is fine as it is o.o


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, it was supposed to be a homage to Don Karnage, even though I don't like the show aside from the Plunder episode and that Karnage isn't really a supervillain! XD He usually corrects people on the pronunciation, especially when Nightscout first meet him.

So you think using his last name is good for the primary villain's name?


----------



## Renian (Dec 31, 2007)

I think that using the last name would be a fairly good bet, mostly because of the possible dual pronunciation and meaning. If you are really concerned about it, you could always try a cheap way of getting names by rearranging the letters to make an anagram, but it's really up to you.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2008)

Actually, I am fine with the idea of using Karnage, but I haven't actually seen a villain using their real name as their "villain-ego" name, save for the ones like Apocalypse, Darkseid, Thanos, etc.


----------



## Trellek (Jan 3, 2008)

He's on earth... So use the phoenetic pronuciation of his name as it would be in English.  Carnage, Karnage, the spelling is unimportant for this methinks, but the word is one that, combined with an image, is certainly capable of inspiring fear in humans.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 3, 2008)

Carnivorous Karnage? XD


----------



## yak (Jan 3, 2008)

I usually end up using online name generators if i have to come up with a name for some character.


----------



## coffinberry (Jan 4, 2008)

use a baby name site. 98% of my characters use russian names, but the names are shortened to 'pet' names throughout the story.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2008)

Suggesting a baby name's site for a super villain name?


----------

